# VK at VapeCon 2017



## Stroodlepuff (25/7/17)

This here thread is to keep you all up to date with what to expect from us at VapeCon 2017. Specials etc will be announced here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/8/17)

First Special out the gates!!! We were waiting for Ecigssa to make the announcement! Thats right get your batteries from Vape King for only R70.00!!!

But dont think for one second this is all we will be doing  the rest of the Vape King specials will be announced some time next week (we have over 50 specials planned though

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (15/8/17)

Looking forward to hearing what you guys have lined up


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/17)

Vape King E-liquids at VapeCon will be at the amazing price of just R50.00 We are not bringing the full range however, this is only on select flavours! We are also launching 5 new flavours first at VapeCon and introducing you all to the brand new look for the Vape King range of flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/17)

*Whaaat*
R50!!! 
Yikes

That is quite amazing @Stroodlepuff !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/17)

Silver said:


> *Whaaat*
> R50!!!
> Yikes
> 
> That is quite amazing @Stroodlepuff !!



Thanks @Silver  we have insane specials in mind for this year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

We are waiting for the specials @Stroodlepuff !!

Not much time left !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/17)

I have a very large opening on my list for the VK part. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/17)

Silver said:


> We are waiting for the specials @Stroodlepuff !!
> 
> Not much time left !!!!!!!!



Patience is a virtue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Patience is a virtue


But we need to add to our carefully planned spreadsheets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

That VM poster saved you @Stroodlepuff 
We still waiting....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/17)

Silver said:


> That VM poster saved you @Stroodlepuff
> We still waiting....



Will hopefully be able to post it this afternoon, the designer is busy busy he has a mega poster to complete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/17)

Eish, so many things to add to the list......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> Eish, so many things to add to the list......


I feel you dude, so much to add... Starting to consider selling some kidneys for this all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> I feel you dude, so much to add... Starting to consider selling some kidneys for this all


What's your blood type?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Christos said:


> What's your blood type?


Never said they were mine  So I am sure we can make an arrangement... What you looking for

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (22/8/17)

The biggest catalog of specials we have ever done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Never said they were mine  So I am sure we can make an arrangement... What you looking for


What have you got


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/17)

Sneak peak for the mega flyer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

Aaah - now you talking!!!


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Now I need to re-plan my entire route!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Now I need to re-plan my entire route!


The way I look at it... You don't have to replan your route if you didn't have a planned route to start with.






Seriously, I'm just gonna run around there like a headless chicken

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/8/17)

TheV said:


> The way I look at it... You don't have to replan your route if you didn't have a planned route to start with.
> 
> Seriously, I'm just gonna run around there like a headless chicken



@TheV 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (23/8/17)

So who is ready for some insane specials

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes (23/8/17)

Gizmo said:


> So who is ready for some insane specials


Been waiting a long time for your specials!!!!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/8/17)

I actually walked out of meeting now when the alert came through.


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/8/17)

Vape King VapeCon 2017 Exclusive Specials!!!

Total of 68 specials!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)

Gizmo said:


> Vape King VapeCon 2017 Exclusive Specials!!!
> 
> Total of 68 specials!!
> 
> ...


Yeah... I am coming to visit you guys...


----------



## Cornelius (23/8/17)

EPIC!!!!!!!
Fantastic specials. Now Vapecon really has begun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## @GJ&JDSmith (23/8/17)

My very 1st stop, cant wait.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/8/17)

Ooh , Pico Resin!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/8/17)

And we have one more surprise for you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/8/17)

Gizmo said:


> Vape King VapeCon 2017 Exclusive Specials!!!
> 
> Total of 68 specials!!
> 
> ...



Will these specials be ONLY available at Vapecon? Or can we expect these specials online too?


----------



## Gizmo (23/8/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Will these specials be ONLY available at Vapecon? Or can we expect these specials online too?



VapeCon only unfortunately.


----------



## Ozeran (23/8/17)

1st stop. Now the question which RDA?


----------



## Spazmanpanic (23/8/17)

Ozeran said:


> 1st stop. Now the question which RDA?


easy one, vapresso transformer or if thats too small, alliance fat boy


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/17)

Goon LP, authentic or styled?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Goon LP, authentic or styled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Styled. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> And we have one more surprise for you guys
> 
> View attachment 105329



Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (24/8/17)

Yep.... there goes my whole budget


----------



## johankrugersa1 (25/8/17)

HI I know there is a limit on your batteries per customer, but there will obviously be a limit of how much stock you have, 
I really need those 4 batteries, i will be early at vape con just dont know if by the time i get in and stand in a I presume what will be a very long queue if i would still get my 4 batteries? it is not just the batteries i am after, i have quite a list of stuff to buy at your stand


----------



## papabear (25/8/17)

I take it these are only available at Vapecon?  I would love a Pico Resin but work has other plans so won't be able to attend and get it at that great price.


----------

